# international day of tai chi



## MAfreak (Mar 15, 2016)

do your or your schools/clubs an event on april 30?
the local tai chi club here is doing a free tai chi lesson open for everyone so i want to take part just to have tried that also. i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Buka (Mar 15, 2016)

I've been doing tai-chi for three whole weeks now. )) I'm loving it.

I went to one of those free classes as well. That's all it took. And it's so nice not to get punched in the face.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> do your or your schools/clubs an event on april 30?
> the local tai chi club here is doing a free tai chi lesson open for everyone so i want to take part just to have tried that also. i'm looking forward to it.



My school does nothing, but a few in my area do things on the 30th


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 30, 2016)

i was there today, but i think, i'm just not old enough for this.


----------

